

Iran missile launch pictures Photshopped - mhb
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/10/in-an-iranian-image-a-missile-too-many/index.html?hp

======
jgrahamc
Code to detect this: [http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/02/tonight-im-going-to-
write-my...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/02/tonight-im-going-to-write-myself-
aston.html)

~~~
ivey
Thanks for veering it slightly more on topic.

~~~
jgrahamc
Here's what the output looks like:

[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/07/photoshopped-iranian-
missile...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/07/photoshopped-iranian-missile-
launch.html)

~~~
tlrobinson
Very cool. Next up: hook it up to a feed of all images released by various
governments and new agencies, with alerts when there's a hit.

------
fiaz
Not only are they doctoring images, they are making inroads into news sites
that have nothing to do with international politics!

~~~
krschultz
I'd rather this link than another TechCrunch post.

~~~
orib
I'd rather an empty space than either possibility

------
nickb
Someone is trying to make Iran seem a bigger threat than it actually is. It's
Iraq all over.. except with much severe and deadlier consequences.

~~~
Dauntless
Actually it is Iraq * 3 in population, area, economy and fanatics.

Edit: But Iran never said it wants to attack anyone, or made any threads
besides retaliation in case they are attacked.

~~~
hugh
_Edit: But Iran never said it wants to attack anyone, or made any threads
besides retaliation in case they are attacked._

I really don't want to get into a political argument, but you really need to
know that this isn't true. Three ways:

a) The Iranian government has been making threats against Israel for a long
time, and this has increased since Ahmadinejad took power. (See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahmoud_Ahmadinejad_and_Israel>)

b) The Iranian government has been funding, training, and giving weapons to
groups making attacks inside Iraq. At a guess, they've killed thousands of
people so far.

c) The Iranian government funds Hezbollah, a terrorist group which attacks
Israel.

~~~
bilbo0s
Of these, Only 'C' is accepted by the American military establishment as being
true. Which means, I only accept 'c' as being true. Regarding 'A', go listen
to the original speech and learn Farsi. That's the good thing now-a-days, a
lot of younger people, those with military backgrounds anyway, know Farsi and
Arabic. They will know when they are about to be hoodwinked. As touching 'B'
the American military establishment has been consistent in saying that weapons
and, more importantly, logistical support have been coming into Iraq from
Iran. Not from the IRANIAN GOVERNMENT. It is clear that radicalized people in
Iran are behind this in my view. In fact they seem keen to want to avoid the
mistake they made in Iraq, getting rid of the government, when the people are
the problem. And despite whatever you heard about the middle east, the people
really are the problem.

Similarly weapons, money and support for the killing of Americans comes in
from Syria, Jordan, and believe it or not, even Kuwait. But, by far, the
largest supplier of man and material in the struggle against us pig-eating
infidels is from our good friends in Saudi Arabia. Fun fact, there are units
in Iraq who have yet to catch a foreign fighter who is NOT Saudi.

Did you know we actually trained some of the most effective foreign fighters
in Iraq ourselves? When Chechens were blowing up Russians we thought they were
freedom fighters. So they got tacit support, not just from us but from the
West in general. Ask any man from Marine one eight and he will tell you about
the effectiveness of Chechen snipers in Fallujah.

My point is, from MY point of view, which is clouded from being in an enlisted
family as opposed to a commissioned one I'm sure, Iran is only a small part of
the problem.

------
sant0sk1
from the comments:

"I know that these missles are part of a threat to wipe Israel off the map,
but now they’ve proved that they have the photoshop capabilities to do it."

------
Dauntless
They were photshopped by the news agancy. International Herald Tribune and
other newspaper showed the real picture from the start:
<http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/07/09/asia/10iran.php>

~~~
hugh
Hmm, except that picture came from a video feed, whereas the other picture
came from a still camera. Not enough evidence to decide either way at the
moment.

Do we have that actual picture from multiple different news agencies? That
should tell us whether the editing was done by the Iranian government or by
the news agency.

------
edw519
_I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV
will be fought with sticks and stones._ \- Albert Einstein

Whatever those weapons are, they'll probably need good hackers.

------
coglethorpe
It's the pixels. They're a dead giveaway every time.

~~~
rdj
Maybe. But in this case, you can clearly see a pattern on the plumes (the 2nd
from the left matches the next, smaller, one to the right)

~~~
coglethorpe
I'd like to thank you, and everyone, who took my comment seriously.

